# New Hitachi 2 1/4 h.p. router$100 shipped



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hitachi M12VC 2-1/4 HP Variable Speed Fixed Base Router, enter code TT100110 and apply code,better hurry will not last long


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump for those in need of a good router at a verrry good price.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump again for the late nighters,good deal here highly rated router for the money.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Hitachi M12VC 2-1/4 HP Variable Speed Fixed Base Router, enter code TT100110 and apply code,better hurry will not last long


That is a nice little router Tommy. 
I kinda like this though, if it anything like Hitachi's other pneumatic tools it ought to be a winner.
Hitachi NP35A 1-3/8”, 23-Gauge Micro Pin Nailer | ToolBarn.com

:big_boss:


----------

